# bottom paint strip



## flounderpounder225 (Jan 10, 2008)

I am looking for someone to strip the bottom paint off my boat, just don't have the time or equipment. 25 Ft Aquasport CC. Thanks

Marc Cell: 712-6196


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

i do marine detailing compounding teak work bottom cleaning prop services and bottom stripping and much more years of experience. call me at 251 979-0342


----------

